# Reply missing and toolbar non functioning



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

As per title and screenshot.
Turn JavaScript off, start the thread,
then back on to upload the screenshot when editing the post.






Toolbar remains light grey, non functioning.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jan 2022)

*Try tapping the preview icon (far right)* - looks like it may be in preview mode (buttons disabled).

Non-preview:





Preview mode:


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

Shaun said:


> *Try tapping the preview icon (far right)* - looks like it may be in preview mode (buttons disabled).
> 
> Non-preview:
> View attachment 624369
> ...


Tried that before posting, no change.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jan 2022)

What OS/browser are you using?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

Chrome & Android as per screenshot.




It's there on an older system


----------



## Shaun (1 Jan 2022)

Could you please try closing your browser app (_fully, so the process is killed on the phone_), clearing your browser cache in the app settings, then open the browser to CC and retry posting with javascipt turned on.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

No change.

Wait and see if anyone else reports the same problem. Not the best way to start the New Year, for you.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jan 2022)

Do you have an alternative browser app installed that you could try it on? Firefox, Opera, Samsung browser?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

Not on this device, sorry.


----------



## cheys03 (1 Jan 2022)

Just to add to the diagnostics….
Works ok with JavaScript enabled on iOS 15.2






But menu is missing with JavaScript disabled (intentional?)


----------



## Shaun (1 Jan 2022)

@cheys03 Thanks - javascript is required for the editor functions, so that's expected behaviour.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2022)

I have the problem on a desktop running Xubuntu long term release and the Brave browser plus a Android phone, Nokia and a tablet, Lenovo.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2022)

I have tried this using Chrome and installed Opera as an alternative with same results in both. Cleared my browsing history, shutdown phone, restarted, logged in but no change.

Posting from my phone now most of the text editor tool bar is hidden unless I press the three little dots to the right of the image icon. Crucially the gear wheel is missing both on my phone and laptop which means I'm stuck in the mode with the orangey-brown background.

Also have a selection of smilies in the bottom of the text window which are usually all on the bar below. As per the screenshots posted up thread.

I don't know how or where to switch JavaScript on/off. Screenshot below is from my phone using Android and Chrome.

The Preview button is missing and the site is slow on both phone and laptop.

Good Luck!


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Jan 2022)

I'm getting the same, no reply button and menu items greyed out. That's on Android.
My Fire tablet and Chromebook are both fine.


----------



## presta (1 Jan 2022)

Testing testing
This seems to be working (HP laptop, W10, Edge)


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Jan 2022)

Cleared cache in the app, and all is good again, both in app or Web.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jan 2022)

@PaulSB I've moved the buttons around a bit and put the _Toggle BB Code_ button *[ ]* first on the right-hand block - let me know if this allows you to post or not?

Not sure about the missing reply button, I'll look into that - it may be another add-on is impacting the editor.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2022)

@Shaun yes that all seems to be working though the "gear" icon "Settings" I think is still missing. Or is this what you mean by the Toggle BB Code [ ]

If I press [ ] all the format options are enabled/disabled. The text field remains with a pale orange background. It used to switch between orange and white when I pressed the gear icon.

Otherwise all good. Thank you.


----------



## annedonnelly (1 Jan 2022)

There's no "Post reply" button when I use my usual AdBlock browser. I guess I'll just have to use Chrome if I want to say something


----------



## Cycleops (2 Jan 2022)

Had the same problem. Clearing history seems to have solved it


----------



## johnnyb47 (2 Jan 2022)

Same here.The "Post reply" icon disappeared.Clearing the history has restored it


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jan 2022)

@Shaun each of the difficulties I reported earlier have disappeared. I see the preview button has moved and toggling the preview is an improvement.

Now I've got used to it this upgrade is a definite improvement especially for mobile posting which is about 95% of my activity.

Thanks.


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Jan 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> Same here.The "Post reply" icon disappeared.Clearing the history has restored it


Worked for me too.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> Same here.The "Post reply" icon disappeared.Clearing the history has restored it



For me the post reply icon never disappeared, but the browser is set to clear cookies when I shut it down.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 Jan 2022)

Nope.
Clear cache. Nothing.
Delete history. Nothing.
Switch phone off and on. Nothing.
Everything suggested in the various threads about the lash up of an upgrade tried. nothing.
Everything worked before the "upgrade". Now nothing.
Reply button has gone awol.
Preview button has gone awol.
Contact us form filled out. No reply.
OK on PC, but it's hard to carry that round with me.
No reply button. No preview button.
Android and Chrome, and I ain't changing. It worked before but it don't work now.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Contact us form filled out. No reply.


Hi!
Sorry, I have just seen your contact us post.
Tagging @Shaun 
Sorry about the inconvenience @Darius_Jedburgh Shaun will surely resolve your software problem asp.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Jan 2022)

Whilst we are on the upgrade I appear to have lost the option when posting a picture. There used to be a choice of thumbnail or full size now it just defaults to thumbnail with no option for full size.

Is that just the way it is now or is there a workaround?

I am on Opera.

Example


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2022)

@Chislenko before inserting the picture, there are 3 dots left of pic selected, a drop down menu that gives the option to insert full size. Do you have this?


----------



## Chislenko (3 Jan 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> View attachment 624834
> 
> @Chislenko before inserting the picture, there are 3 dots left of pic selected, a drop down menu that gives the option to insert full size. Do you have this?



I'll try now Pat 





I think that worked, thanks.


----------



## Shaun (3 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> No reply button. No preview button.
> Android and Chrome, and I ain't changing. It worked before but it don't work now.


Darius, please try opening an incognito tab in Chrome on your Android device and logging in to CC to see if the editor works? If so, Chrome's cache hasn't fully cleared.

If not, could you please try an alternative browser, even if you just download and install it to test - and let me know the outcome.

Thanks, Shaun


----------



## Shaun (3 Jan 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Whilst we are on the upgrade I appear to have lost the option when posting a picture. There used to be a choice of thumbnail or full size now it just defaults to thumbnail with no option for full size.


As @Pat "5mph" advised there should be an option to insert the full image - there are some illustrations of the options in this post:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-good-jokes-–-uploading-files.282377/post-6627953


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jan 2022)

Shaun said:


> Darius, please try opening an incognito tab in Chrome on your Android device and logging in to CC to see if the editor works? If so, Chrome's cache hasn't fully cleared.
> 
> If not, could you please try an alternative browser, even if you just download and install it to test - and let me know the outcome.
> 
> Thanks, Shaun


I've no idea what an incognito tab is. I make no claim to be a geek. 
I have completely removed the forum from here and expunged all traces of it. Closed down and restarted. Cache cleared again. History cleared again. 
I started again from scratch and this post will show that it works...or not. 
Why do "upgrades" always go wrong?
Why is the end user always blamed?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jan 2022)

The next time I visit the site the reply button has disappeared again. I have a permanent banner inviting me to install the app. Doesn't do anything. Can't click on it. Can't install. Can't dismiss. Can't close it.
It just sits there blocking the screen.
I've had to do a screen shot, mail it to myself, open up PC and then post from there.






This is worse than NHS.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2022)

CC is working as it should here, I've even worked out how the pictures work, its the same on my android phone and tablet, though the layout is unfamiliar. A question for @Shaun is there a CC app in the play store now?


----------



## cougie uk (4 Jan 2022)

I had to clear the cache too in order to reply on my android phone. Still it did buy me more time from not posting here.

Worked yesterday but now the reply button has gone again today. I cba clearing my cache every day so I guess I'll just stop using the forum unless the laptop is out.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Jan 2022)

I had the missing reply problem (but only on the NACA sub-domain) which cleared after following the suggestion to clear my cookies. However, I still don’t have the ‘preview’ button on either section of the forum. I’m using Safari on an iPad.


----------



## icowden (4 Jan 2022)

I have the preview button but did lose the "reply" button for a period of time. It's back now though....


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I've no idea what an incognito tab is. I make no claim to be a geek.
> I have completely removed the forum from here and expunged all traces of it. Closed down and restarted. Cache cleared again. History cleared again.
> I started again from scratch and this post will show that it works...or not.
> Why do "upgrades" always go wrong?
> Why is the end user always blamed?


When you go to open a new tab, there should be the option given to open an incognito tab as an option.




Your current browsing history is unaffected. but on closure all cookies and files used by the sites visited, should be cleared from your handset.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> When you go to open a new tab, there should be the option given to open an incognito tab as an option.
> View attachment 624995
> 
> Your current browsing history is unaffected. but on closure all cookies and files used by the sites visited, should be cleared from your handset.


Thanks. On this Samsung its called Secret Mode. I'm using it now and the reply button is showing. What will happen next is anybody's guess. 

Shouldnt have to do this. The upgrade has been ****ed up!


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Thanks. On this Samsung its called Secret Mode. I'm using it now and the reply button is showing. What will happen next is anybody's guess.
> 
> Shouldnt have to do this. The upgrade has been ****ed up!


Clearing out the cookies used by this site got the problem sorted for me. As folk are saying, the reply box is different to before.
Not the first time it's changed either.

If you're logging in each time, does it matter which you use, ordinary or secret mode.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jan 2022)

I tend not to log in unless I need to post. 
In secret mode I stay logged in. In ordinary mode I can stay logged out. 
Far from ideal but I guess this is as good as it will ever be. 

Only real problem is that predictive text has disappeared in secret mode. I miss that!


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Jan 2022)

Hello, sorry to trouble you but I have suddenly lost my 'Post button? It was fine this morning. Is the system or the operator wonky. Thank you.


User state: Valid

No matching spam trigger logs were found.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 Jan 2022)

@Darius_Jedburgh 
I had a Samsung tablet and it was the most perverse, contrary and downright antagonising thing to do basic maintenance on such as clearing cookies/cache etc. Never had the same problems with various other android devices.

Since you can use the site in secret mode (see? Everyone else uses incognito - Samsung have to be different!) it points to the problem being that the cache has not been cleared fully.

I'd suggest googling "how to clear the cache on Samsung" + your device name. There should be lots of articles and even videos. That's what I used to do. 

Good luck


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jan 2022)

Thanks@HobbesOnTour
Secret mode won't auto select you when i start typing your name. No spell check. Its a pia. 
System worked until the upfrade. No vhange made here ergo its the upfrade that wrong. 
Cant see anyone doing anything about it. 
Ill stick yo just lurking and cherry pickibg the salw bargains.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Thanks@HobbesOnTour
> Secret mode won't auto select you when i start typing your name. No spell check. Its a pia.
> System worked until the upfrade. No vhange made here ergo its the upfrade that wrong.
> Cant see anyone doing anything about it.
> Ill stick yo just lurking and cherry pickibg the salw bargains.


Try clearing the cookies for the site in normal operation. Which is what Secret Mode does, every time you close the tab.
Then log back in as you used to, getting a new set of updated cookies to work with.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Jan 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I had a Samsung tablet and it was the most perverse, contrary and downright antagonising thing to do basic maintenance on such as clearing cookies/cache etc.


I second this: one of my jobs gave us one, expecting us to work spreadsheets and all with it 
Imo, that tablet is good just for watching YouTube videos.
@Darius_Jedburgh sorry about your CC troubles, hope it solves itself soon.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (4 Jan 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> I second this: one of my jobs gave us one, expecting us to work spreadsheets and all with it
> Imo, that tablet is good just for watching YouTube videos.
> @Darius_Jedburgh sorry about your CC troubles, hope it solves itself soon.


In fairness, mine was good for Duolingo!
And Netflix

It was a nightmare for anything out of the normal - setting up a VPN, clearing cache, file management. Using a photo app other than the Samsung one was a nightmare. All things easily done across several phones.
A deserving kid got mine and even doing a factory reset was a chore and a half involving logging into a Samsung account I'd forgotten I had. I'll never but Samsung again. 

Darius, I think your anger is misplaced and the problem would appear to be in your cache/cookies. I'm sure if you can find instructions to clear them then normal service will resume. 
Updates unfortunately are a necessary part of life. I've seen much worse ones done.


----------



## keithmac (7 Jan 2022)

It's broken on my Galaxy S20 as well, cleared cache etc.

"Post Reply" button doesn't exist.

All other websites work as expected.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Jan 2022)

The more I see of Samsung devices the more I dislike them. My other half has a Samsung Tablet and it is very restrictive on what programmes it will allow you put on it.


----------



## keithmac (7 Jan 2022)

If you have up to date Android you should be able to install anything from Google Play Store.

I've had Samsung Phones since their S5 and been happy with all of them.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Jan 2022)

The main problems with Samsung are the pre installed bloat ware and the interface they lay on top of Android. That and the price. They do make some decent phones, my wife won’t have anything else.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Jan 2022)

Still having to clear cache on an almost daily basis to restore the reply button


----------



## PaulSB (8 Jan 2022)

After initial difficulties on my Motorola G6 Play I followed the advice given and think @Shaun tinkered in the background everything worked as expected.

I'm now using a new Samsung A52s 5G and everything works very well.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (9 Jan 2022)

I wonder if I can make a suggestion....

There's a "-" sign directly under the _i_ button (italics) that deletes the highlighted text. 
The "undo" button is hidden away under the 3 dots menu.

Any chance they could be reversed? My fingers seem to be getting fat and clumsy and I keep deleting stuff😊


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jan 2022)

Oddly enough I tried to reply to a thread on my phone yesterday and there was no reply button. It's there now. I'm pretty sure it was also there before.
I'm on Android 11, using Chrome on a Moto g9 plus.


----------



## Slick (9 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oddly enough I tried to reply to a thread on my phone yesterday and there was no reply button. It's there now. I'm pretty sure it was also there before.
> I'm on Android 11, using Chrome on a Moto g9 plus.


Same thing happened to me last night but when I came out the thread and went back in, it returned to normal.


----------



## midlife (9 Jan 2022)

My reply button just seems to come and go at random....


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I wonder if I can make a suggestion....
> 
> There's a "-" sign directly under the _i_ button (italics) that deletes the highlighted text.
> The "undo" button is hidden away under the 3 dots menu.
> ...


Ah, that's what's happening. Thanks!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jan 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I wonder if I can make a suggestion....
> 
> *There's a "-" sign directly under the i button (italics) that deletes the highlighted text.*
> The "undo" button is hidden away under the 3 dots menu.
> ...


That "-" sign is an "insert a horizontal line" option, on my laptop and on my samsung phone too.
You say it deletes the highlighted text?
On my phone, the only way I can delete text, apart from backspacing or the undo arrow, is to select the text then a pop up ask if you want to cut, copy or paste.
We'll ask @Shaun in any case


----------



## HobbesOnTour (9 Jan 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> That "-" sign is an "insert a horizontal line" option, on my laptop and on my samsung phone too.
> You say it deletes the highlighted text?
> On my phone, the only way I can delete text, apart from backspacing or the undo arrow, is to select the text then a pop up ask if you want to cut, copy or paste.
> We'll ask @Shaun in any case


Thanks, Pat.
It could well be inserting a horizontal line - but it inserts it where my text was

If I recall correctly, in the old layout the undo button was about there.

In any case, relocating the undo button would be helpful, if it's possible. 
And a slimming plan for my fingers and thumb😊


----------



## icowden (9 Jan 2022)

I noticed yesterday that i lost my reply button replying on say page 3 of a 5 page thread. It only re-appeared when I moved to the final, most recent page...

I can't replicate though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jan 2022)

@keithmac @Cycleops

This only happens with naca, not with the main site.
I have found the only way to keep a 'Reply' button on my Samsungshite phone is open 'Incognito' tabs in Chrome. As long as I don't shut the tab the reply button stays put.
Never had to do this chicanery with Apple....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Jan 2022)

Happens occasionally on a tablet for me, never on my Mac desktop


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> My reply button just seems to come and go at random....


As does mine.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jan 2022)

Doesn’t seem to be the case @Fab Foodie I'm afraid, not on the NaCA, just on the main site. Ben okay for a few days now though.
Agreed never happens on my iPad with iOS.


----------



## Brandane (11 Jan 2022)

I can't reply on any threads! Good, I hear some of you say .. But I can still post new threads.
Should I be taking this personally, or anyone else having the same problem? Reply to this thread if yes... Oh wait.... 

Using Samsung android phone if that helps.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/reply-missing-and-toolbar-non-functioning.282329/

Seems to be affecting Samsung products more than others.


----------



## Brandane (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/reply-missing-and-toolbar-non-functioning.282329/
> 
> Seems to be affecting Samsung products more than others.


It has mysteriously reappeared .
But good to know I don't need to take it personally!


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Jan 2022)

Lost reply button on Firefox this afternoon. It worked earlier today. Restarting the browser fixes it for a while.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jan 2022)

I think it's an advanced feature that if the forum software judges your reply to be fatuous or unworthy it removes the reply button.

Edit: Well, I think I just proved that theory wrong.


----------



## Beebo (11 Jan 2022)

i cant reply to CC threads on my phone but I can reply to NACA threads on my phone. I presume they run the same software. 

My ipad is unaffected by either. It’s all very odd.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jan 2022)

But this posts? Not sure what's up?


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Jan 2022)

Ditto here that’s using Safari , sometimes works sometimes it’s screwed. Seems to happen more when quoting in a reply.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jan 2022)

@Fab Foodie is having the same problem on the other site


----------



## HobbesOnTour (11 Jan 2022)

Just to add I had a similar loss of reply button the other night (having cleared cache and cookies previously). I closed Chrome (on android phone), reopened it, navigated to the thread on CC and my post was there including (thankfully) the uploaded pics.

No issues since.

It does seem that something is not quite right.
I'd rather not keep clearing my cache as I depend on the cache for some apps offline.


----------



## johnnyb47 (11 Jan 2022)

The reply button still keeps disappearing from my browser too. The only way I can restore it is by logging out and then back in.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

I can keep the reply button visible by turning off JavaScript.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jan 2022)

Ok on iPad, no joy on android phone?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (11 Jan 2022)

I've lost my reply button.
Have cleared cache, shut down all windows, restarted and nada. This is being posted in incognito mode.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (12 Jan 2022)

Just to add it's still missing.
I've cleared cache, rebooted and nothing.
Interestingly I can start a thread and the "Post Thread" button is visible.
This is using Chrome on a Xiaomi Android phone.

I can use the Xiaomi browser perfectly.
Or incognito mode on Chrome (but that is at a cost of functionality).


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jan 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I've lost my reply button.
> Have cleared cache, shut down all windows, restarted and nada. This is being posted in incognito mode.


Still no luck on Samsung after fiddling with some settings - just waiting for someone to come up with a fix 
sent via Win 11 pc


----------



## Badger_Boom (12 Jan 2022)

The post reply button has disappeared since yesterday when I use my iPad but is present on my iPhone. Both using Safari.

Update - I’ve just cleared the cache and logged back in and it’s back!


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Jan 2022)

I cant see any icon to post a comment. Has something changed?


User state: Valid

No matching spam trigger logs were found.


----------



## yello (13 Jan 2022)

It's happening to me now, on my Android tablet and Vivaldi browser. No idea why, but logging out and clearing cache don't fix it.

No idea if it's related but I noticed that the message I type in the reply box (without the reply button!) is in a different font, so something is happening to the properties (or somesuch) of the reply box.

I've switched to my laptop to do this post, I'll reboot my tablet and see if that resolves it.

Edit: I maybe had a reply saved/cached/whatever in the reply window already, not sure. I don't know if that would lead to something funky happening to the reply function.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jan 2022)

I can't access the reply button since about 0900 this morning unless I change to a different browser.
Was using DuckDuckGo - but have to use Chrome to access this feature.
Very odd.


----------



## Brandane (13 Jan 2022)

I've just cleared my browsing history and the reply button has reappeared (on android phone). 
Laptop, using Google Chrome, has not been a problem.


----------



## yello (13 Jan 2022)

Totally gone on my Vivaldi browser, even after clearing cache, updating the app and rebooting. It's there if I switch to the Opera browser.

I typed this post in Vivaldi, went to this thread in Opera (it showed what I typed in Vivaldi) and hit 'post reply'. Weird huh? Suggests it's maybe an app browser thing.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2022)

Sorry Michael, we are on it!
Have you tried clearing your cookies and history?


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jan 2022)

Yes thats worked! Banzai!


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jan 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Lost reply button on Firefox this afternoon. It worked earlier today. Restarting the browser fixes it for a while.


Bugger! Just installed Firefox as a possible solution :-(


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jan 2022)

Beebo said:


> i cant reply to CC threads on my phone but I can reply to NACA threads on my phone. I presume they run the same software.
> 
> My ipad is unaffected by either. It’s all very odd.


Mine is the opposite way around!
All well on CC, keep losing the button on naca.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jan 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mine is the opposite way around!
> All well on CC, keep losing the button on naca.


Is that a turn of phrase ?

_Have you seen NACA lately? Fabbers has totally lost the button._


----------



## yello (14 Jan 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Have you tried clearing your cookies *and history*?


That's got me thinking. 

The forum software (somewhere) remembers what you've typed in the reply box until you hit the post button. As I mentioned, and to demonstrate, start typing your reply in one browser then switch to another browser (same thread obviously) and the new browser will pick up what you've already written, allowing you to edit and post.

So the forum software is somewhere storing an amount of 'in process' history, albeit for a brief period of time, until the 'post' button is hit. I noted that the font of the reply sometimes changes, and it seemed to me that that was when the 'post reply' button disappeared too.

If I were the programmer, I'd have a look at what happens around that 'refresh' of the reply box. It could be triggering something (in some browsers) that's causing the post button to disappear. Dunno. Sorry, I was a coder so I tend to think in those terms.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (14 Jan 2022)

It came back and now it's gone again.

This is getting really frustrating. 

A little feedback would be appreciated.

Sorry, but I am not going to clear my history every time this goes wrong. I depend on some of that data to be available offline.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (14 Jan 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> It came back and now it's gone again.
> 
> This is getting really frustrating.
> 
> ...





HobbesOnTour said:


> Darius, I think your anger is misplaced and the problem would appear to be in your cache/cookies. I'm sure if you can find instructions to clear them then normal service will resume.
> Updates unfortunately are a necessary part of life. I've seen much worse ones done.


Hobbes, 
I think your anger is misplaced and the problem would appear to be in your cache/cookies. I'm sure if you can find instructions to clear them then normal service will resume.
Updates unfortunately are a necessary part of life. I've seen much worse ones done.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (14 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Hobbes,
> I think your anger is misplaced and the problem would appear to be in your cache/cookies. I'm sure if you can find instructions to clear them then normal service will resume.
> Updates unfortunately are a necessary part of life. I've seen much worse ones done.


Not anger, Darius, frustration. 

I'm glad to see that yours seems to be working.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jan 2022)

@Shaun has been alerted to the problems: he usually comes online in the small hours (UK timezone)
Apologies for the hassle


----------



## jowwy (14 Jan 2022)

No issues with ipad or android phone……


----------



## Shaun (15 Jan 2022)

Sorry for the problems and apologies for the delay in replying.

I've checked with the software developer and they advised the most likely cause is cached files on individual devices, however, they also *suggested trying the default theme* in case any edits I've made to our custom themes may be having a negative effect.

To switch to the stock theme scroll to the bottom of the page and on the left-hand side there should be a paintbrush icon and either _Cyclechat_, _Darker_ or _Compact_.






*Tap the icon/text* and in the* pop-up window select Default*.

Use CC with the default theme for a while and let me know if this fixes the problem.

With regards to clearing browser caches and site files, some of these links may help:

CHROME https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/32050
CHROME IOS https://browserhow.com/how-to-clear-history-cookies-and-cache-in-chrome-ios/
CHROME PC https://browserhow.com/how-to-clear-history-cookies-cache-and-reset-data-in-chrome-computer/
CHROME ANDROID https://browserhow.com/how-to-view-clear-site-storage-data-on-chrome-android/
SAFARI https://browserhow.com/how-to-clear-history-cookies-and-cache-in-safari-mac/
EDGE ANDROID https://browserhow.com/how-to-clear-history-browser-cookies-and-cache-in-edge-android/
EDGE PC https://browserhow.com/how-to-clear-history-cookies-cache-and-reset-in-edge-computer/
SAMSUNG INTERNET https://browserhow.com/how-to-clear-history-cookies-and-cache-in-samsung-internet/
FIREFOX PC https://browserhow.com/how-to-clear-history-cookies-and-cache-in-firefox-computer/
FIREFOX ANDROID https://www.whatismybrowser.com/gui...es-browsing-history-and-cache/firefox-android
FIREFOX IOS https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/clear-browsing-history-firefox-ios#w_clear-individual-site-data
OPERA PC https://kb.wisc.edu/helpdesk/page.php?id=12381
OPERA ANDROID (SCROLL) https://www.wikihow.tech/Clear-Your-Browser's-Cache-on-an-Android
MOST MAJOR BROWSERS https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-clear-cache-2617980

CHROME DELETE COOKIE SPEC SITE https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95647
FIREFOX DELETE STORAGE SPEC STE https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/storage

UNINSTALL PWA https://browserhow.com/how-to-uninstall-chrome-app-pwa-from-chrome-browser/

Cheers,
Shaun

_P.S.: The longest cached file length is 30 days, so assuming a device re-cached everything the day before the upgrade, by the end of the month all previously cached files should naturally be replaced with the new versions from the upgrade._


----------



## Brandane (15 Jan 2022)

Reply button on android phone (Samsung S9) has gone again, 2 days after clearing cache. 
Have tried changing to "Default" as suggested by @Shaun above - but still no reply button. Just "xenForo" showing where it used to say CycleChat at the top of the page.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Jan 2022)

Brandane said:


> Reply button on android phone (Samsung S9) has gone again, 2 days after clearing cache.
> Have tried changing to "Default" as suggested by @Shaun above - but still no reply button. Just "xenForo" showing where it used to say CycleChat at the top of the page.


Same here, got two days, but at least we have a work-around


----------



## yello (15 Jan 2022)

Changing the style to default doesn't work for me.

But what I did note was the button appeared briefly as the page displayed only to disappear again as the reply box (tool bars, emojis etc) redisplayed.


----------



## midlife (15 Jan 2022)

That’s what happens on my android, the reply button appears for a couple of seconds and then gets vaped ! 

Seems ok on this iPhone.


----------



## CEBEP (16 Jan 2022)

Same issue here on Android. Changing theme to default didn't help. Deleting Opera data did help but I don't know for how long and how convenient it would be to keep deleting browser data every now and then.


----------



## johnnyb47 (16 Jan 2022)

And mine has magically appeared again


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Jan 2022)

Lost it again. Clearing cached files brings it back.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Jan 2022)

Yes happened earlier for me , it’s a a pain !


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jan 2022)

Got around 24 hours in before reply button vanished again.


----------



## CEBEP (17 Jan 2022)

Reply button gone after 24 hours. Clearing browser data works for about a day. Really frustrating.


----------



## Brandane (17 Jan 2022)

Mine is back, without having cleared my cache or done anything else. IIRC the same thing happened yesterday but soon disappeared again. It's as if I am restricted on how many posts I'm allowed per day (but only when using android phone). Are CC admins trying to tell me something? 😅


----------



## DCBassman (17 Jan 2022)

Generic PC, Win 10, Firefox 96.01 OK.
Samsung s7Edge Android 8.0.0, Chrome, OK.
iPad 3, iOS 9.3.6, Safari OK, Chrome OK.
iPhone 4S, iOS 9.3.6, Safari, OK.
Huawei P20 Pro, Android 10, Chrome, OK.
Dell Studio 1535 laptop, Win 10, Firefox as above, OK.
Asus TP200SA netbook thingy, Win 10, Edge, OK.
Dell Studio XPS 1640M, Win 10, Firefox yada yada, OK.
With that many devices signed in from the one IP address, it must look like some sort of hacking attempt...


----------



## yello (17 Jan 2022)

An android thing?


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2022)

Nope, I've had issues with an iPhone 11 running the latest iOS. Not happened since doing the default layout change


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Jan 2022)

Default layout change ??!!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (17 Jan 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Not anger, Darius, frustration.
> 
> I'm glad to see that yours seems to be working.


Sorry to disappoint you @HobbesOnTour. 
It isn't working. I was on PC and clicked on there. 
Doesn't work on phone. 
Seems strange that all these members with all their varying bits of gear are all reporting the same faults (plural) which have only happened since the update. 
Anyone but a geek would blame the update. 
A geek blames the users.


----------



## CEBEP (17 Jan 2022)

I wander if there is an estimate when and if this will be solved? This bug makes the forum very much less usable as I have to wipe browser data and log back it just to be able to post.


----------



## HLaB (17 Jan 2022)

I have a similar problem also on Chrome on an Android. If I toggle the preview button and close the net on reopening I get the 'reply' button.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2022)

CEBEP said:


> I wander if there is an estimate when and if this will be solved? This bug makes the forum very much less usable as I have to wipe browser data and log back it just to be able to post.


Disable JavaScript for the main part. Unless you're posting a lot of pictures you at least have the option of replying available. 
You want to post a picture, re-enable it and add the picture in the edit.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2022)

CEBEP said:


> I wander if there is an estimate when and if this will be solved? This bug makes the forum very much less usable as I have to wipe browser data and log back it just to be able to post.


It also means login details to other sites are lost, so continually re-logging in, sometimes after a two step verification process. This is a real bind.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> A geek blames the users.


Out of eight devices, this geek has noted zero problems. The only one I haven't tried is the old Mac Pro...
No one is blaming anyone here. Undoubtedly the upgrade has played its part in this, maybe to the tune of 100%. It still only affects a subset of users. So its testing probably threw up no errors. Now it needs tweaking. Life is normal.


----------



## johnnyb47 (17 Jan 2022)

I was having problems but it's seemed to of settled down for me over the last few days.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2022)

Just got an hour in before 'post reply' vanished again, that was quick.


----------



## bkulacs0410 (17 Jan 2022)

Hi there. I’ve posted a new thread and I received an answer, but when I press reply and write my message there is jo button to send the reply. How can I reply to the person that answered my thread please?


User state: Valid

No matching spam trigger logs were found.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Default layout change ??!!


See post #99


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Jan 2022)

Just did it again. Needed a full clear of cache AND browsing history this time. Is there any way to regress the software change that caused it?


----------



## Bimble (19 Jan 2022)

Testing on Samsung S9 Chrome


----------



## Shaun (19 Jan 2022)

The software developer has checked everything over and can't find anything specific that could be causing the issue with the reply button going missing, and since it is happening on the default theme too, I've now disabled it and made the _CycleChat_ theme the default again.

I've turned off minification of javascript on the server edge-cache and completely emptied it - in case it's screwing up the new editor files; please try clearing your browser cache and cyclechat-specific site files and see if it fixes the problem?

If not, could you please post a screen-shot of what the editor looks like when the button/s go missing.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## CEBEP (19 Jan 2022)

My reply button is magically back with no changes made (didn't empty browser data)


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Jan 2022)

Firefox mobile doesn't allow site-specific clearance of cookies and cache, so it messes up a lot of other websites every time.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Screenshot of the area in question.





The same on the NCAP site.
A one time clearance of the site cookies. Browser history remains untouched.

Sorry for any problems caused.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Jan 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Firefox mobile doesn't allow site-specific clearance of cookies and cache, so it messes up a lot of other websites every time.





Shaun said:


> The software developer has checked everything over and can't find anything specific that could be causing the issue with the reply button going missing, and since it is happening on the default theme too, I've now disabled it and made the _CycleChat_ theme the default again.
> 
> I've turned off minification of javascript on the server edge-cache and completely emptied it - in case it's screwing up the new editor files; please try clearing your browser cache and cyclechat-specific site files and see if it fixes the problem?
> 
> ...


Cleared the cache on my Samsung phone and restarted it, using Samsung Internet browser. Still no reply button. Looks like this. So you can input text in normal way but no Reply button


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Cleared the cache on my Samsung phone and restarted it, using Samsung Internet browser. Still no reply button. Looks like this. So you can input text in normal way but no Reply button
> 
> View attachment 627273


You seem to have what I had I the first post, have you tried Shaun's suggestion of tapping the "preview button" on the top left.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You seem to have what I had I the first post, have you tried Shaun's suggestion of tapping the "preview button" on the top left.


Yes, it has no effect: 









Preview and Non Preview mode. Neither had a "Reply" button


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2022)

My reply button has suddenly disappeared on the app. It's not available on Chrome or DuckDuckGo either.
I can get it to work on CM browser, where it previously disappeared suddenly.
This is so damned frustrating having to hop around several different browsers to reply to anything.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Yes, it has no effect:
> 
> View attachment 627287
> View attachment 627288
> ...


Sorry if I got you thinking it was sorted.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Jan 2022)

Is this possibly a problem somewhere betwen certain users and the CC servers? It does seem weird that whatever I do, I don't have this problem, on any device at all. Others have it universally. Something that some ISPs do?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Having checked, I noticed that "Permissions" hasn't reloaded as a seperate item, for site data.

Said more as a thought on whether it's connected to the reply button going missing.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Jan 2022)

Checking ✔


classic33 said:


> Having checked, I noticed that "Permissions" hasn't reloaded as a seperate item, for site data.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Jan 2022)

Sorry for the random post, was checking with Firefox on Samsung mobile.
There was no reply button. I logged out, back in, the button appeared.


----------



## Milzy (19 Jan 2022)

It has come back on its own a few times.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jan 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Is this possibly a problem somewhere betwen certain users and the CC servers? It does seem weird that whatever I do, I don't have this problem, on any device at all. Others have it universally. Something that some ISPs do?


Oddly it happened for me just one time. And has not recurred since, despite me not clearing cache or anything like thats


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jan 2022)

Samsung Internet = No Reply button

Google Chrome = Reply button

Don't know what conclusions can be drawn from this


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Jan 2022)

nickyboy said:


> Samsung Internet = No Reply button
> 
> Google Chrome = Reply button
> 
> Don't know what conclusions can be drawn from this


I've got a reply button on Samsung Internet browser. It was virgin to cycle chat, never used it before.
The conclusion, imo, is that you need to clear you cache.


----------



## Chislenko (21 Jan 2022)

Starting to be concerned that this issue could do big damage to the amount of visitors to the site.

Just had to clear down again to restore the Post Reply button and don't think I can be bothered doing it much more. After clearing down I have to re login to all my chosen forums on the particular browser and after doing so many times beginning to question if it is worth bothering.

Really hope the issue can be sorted or I can see a lot of folk becoming "Read Only" or giving up.

It's a shame as there are some enjoyable sections to read and very useful for the For Sale / Wanted sections.

I think a lot of people will remember the update on Bike Radar that saw a lot of people leave that forum and migrate here, now there are just a few die hards on there basically talking to each other, one would hope that situation doesn't arise here.

Best of luck with finding a fix.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (21 Jan 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Just had to clear down again to restore the Post Reply button and don't think I can be bothered doing it much more. After clearing down I have to re login to all my chosen forums on the particular browser and after doing so many times beginning to question if it is worth bothering.


Perhaps you can look at the info Shaun posted below for your setup?
I can now clear the data for CC only.
It's still inconvenient* but at least it doesn't affect any other site or app.

* I am still losing the reply button randomly. Am I right in understanding that this can only happen for 30 days or so (as per @Shaun 's earlier post) or does that 30 days reset every time data is cleared? 



Shaun said:


> CHROME https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/32050
> CHROME IOS https://browserhow.com/how-to-clear-history-cookies-and-cache-in-chrome-ios/
> CHROME PC https://browserhow.com/how-to-clear-history-cookies-cache-and-reset-data-in-chrome-computer/
> CHROME ANDROID https://browserhow.com/how-to-view-clear-site-storage-data-on-chrome-android/
> ...





Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Sorry to disappoint you @HobbesOnTour.
> It isn't working.


If you overstated my anger previously you're definitely overstating my disappointment now


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Starting to be concerned that this issue could do big damage to the amount of visitors to the site.
> 
> Just had to clear down again to restore the Post Reply button and don't think I can be bothered doing it much more. After clearing down I have to re login to all my chosen forums on the particular browser and after doing so many times beginning to question if it is worth bothering.
> 
> ...


That wasn't just an update, it was the merging of two sites that caused that.


----------



## Shaun (21 Jan 2022)

I appreciate how frustrating this is and am working to try and fix it; it's just complicated, there are a lot of components.

One of the next things I want to try is disabling any add-ons that modify the editor code.

The one that has the most impact is the _smiley toolbar_. I've temporarily disabled it. Can anyone who has had the missing reply button problem please reload the page and try the editor now. *Is the reply button back? Does it stay around?* @rogerzilla @MrGrumpy @Grant Fondo @CEBEP @Brandane @Darius_Jedburgh @HLaB @bkulacs0410 @nickyboy @Dirk @Milzy @Chislenko @HobbesOnTour

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2022)

This as it should be?


----------



## HobbesOnTour (21 Jan 2022)

Shaun said:


> Can anyone who has had the missing reply button problem please reload the page and try the editor now. *Is the reply button back? Does it stay around?*


I just did that and the button is here but.....
It has been here all day.
It was here all day yesterday.
But the day before I had to clear the CC data before it appeared. 

It comes and goes which is where the frustration lies for you as well as us.


----------



## Chislenko (21 Jan 2022)

Shaun said:


> I appreciate how frustrating this is and am working to try and fix it; it's just complicated, there are a lot of components.
> 
> One of the next things I want to try is disabling any add-ons that modify the editor code.
> 
> ...



Mine is already back Shaun as I did the clearing exercise yesterday. Will monitor to see if it stays around.


----------



## CEBEP (22 Jan 2022)

Mine is already back as of yesterday I guess.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jan 2022)

Yes, the reply button is back.


----------



## Brandane (22 Jan 2022)

Shaun said:


> I appreciate how frustrating this is and am working to try and fix it; it's just complicated, there are a lot of components.
> 
> One of the next things I want to try is disabling any add-ons that modify the editor code.
> 
> ...


It's there just now, thanks. Will report back, hopefully from this device, if it sticks around!


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jan 2022)

Yes, confirmed it's back


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jan 2022)

Shaun said:


> I appreciate how frustrating this is and am working to try and fix it; it's just complicated, there are a lot of components.
> 
> One of the next things I want to try is disabling any add-ons that modify the editor code.
> 
> ...


Working great for me at the mo Shaun, cheers.
Yours,
The Hon. Grant Rudolph Persimmon Fondo Esq.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Jan 2022)

Shaun said:


> I appreciate how frustrating this is and am working to try and fix it; it's just complicated, there are a lot of components.
> 
> One of the next things I want to try is disabling any add-ons that modify the editor code.
> 
> ...


Yes, it seems to be back and has been showing for a couple of days, although this is the first time I've used it on mobile.


----------



## Milzy (22 Jan 2022)

It works a charm now without changing anything.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2022)

Shaun said:


> I appreciate how frustrating this is and am working to try and fix it; it's just complicated, there are a lot of components.
> 
> One of the next things I want to try is disabling any add-ons that modify the editor code.
> 
> ...


Its good for me just now 👍


----------



## Brandane (23 Jan 2022)

24 hours, no problems. It's still there. 👍


----------



## yello (23 Jan 2022)

It's back for me too. Thanks to whoever!


----------



## Chislenko (23 Jan 2022)

It appears it may be a Take That button now, "Back For Good"!


----------



## CEBEP (23 Jan 2022)

So far so good for me. No changes made.


----------



## midlife (23 Jan 2022)

Back here too 

Is there meant to be a row of smileys at the bottom of the reply box?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> Back here too
> 
> Is there meant to be a row of smileys at the bottom of the reply box?


Not on mine unless I click the smiley button.


----------



## midlife (23 Jan 2022)

Ah, if I press the square brackets top right to activate the toolbar ad then the smiley icon in the toolbar they appear


----------



## Shaun (24 Jan 2022)

Okay, so it looks like the smiley add-on was responsible for the disappearing reply button. I've added some formatting which seems to have fixed it and switched it on again - hopefully we're back to normal service again now (_I've applied it on the politics site too for anyone having the same problem over there_). 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

Shaun said:


> Okay, so it looks like the smiley add-on was responsible for the disappearing reply button. I've added some formatting which seems to have fixed it and switched it on again - hopefully we're back to normal service again now (_I've applied it on the politics site too for anyone having the same problem over there_).
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Sorry for starting your year with this.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jan 2022)

Thanks for sorting this out @Shaun


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Jan 2022)

Further problem. 
If I click on a link to a photo there is no way to go back to the thread. There is no way to close the photo, and using the back button closes down the app. The thread then has to be found again.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Further problem.
> If I click on a link to a photo there is no way to go back to the thread. There is no way to close the photo, and using the back button closes down the app. The thread then has to be found again.


You mean an embedded photo in a post?

If you click on it you should see an enlarged version of the photo and should get a white X on black background up in the top right of the screen to take you back to the post. Back button takes you back to wherever you were before you entered the thread.

Top right should look like this.







If you aren't seeing the white x, then that's not much help. Or maybe I've completely misunderstood


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Jan 2022)

That line of tools doesn't appear. It did before the up date, but doesn't now.
Yes, I would normally click the white cross and that would close the picture and send me back to the thread.
Now the only way to close the photo is to hit the back button, and as said - that closes everything down.
Here's a screenshot and if I click on the "View attachment 628005" on my PC the picture opens up in a new tab; no problem.
On the app the pic opens up but not in a new tab - it overides the thread, and there is no way to go backwards.
Seems to happen when I click on a link inside a quote. Yes, I could trawl backwards to find the original post, but that never used to be the case.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jan 2022)

Ah ha, you are using a phone. Not sure by what you mean by "the app". I didn't know there was a CC app.

Just for reference I just used my phone navigated to the post above and clicked on "view attachment 628005". It opened up the picture with a black background (no controls showing). If I swiped "back" (finger going right to left) it took me back to the thread.

For reference my phone is a Moto g9 plus, running Android 11 accessing CC using Chrome

Hope that helps. It probably doesn't


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I didn't know there was a CC app.


The app suddenly appeared after the famous update. I was almost forced into downloading it. A big banner in front of the browser page that just kept appearing, so I gave in and downloaded it. Don't know how many others are using it. It doesn't appear in Playstore, or at least I couldn't find it. Thought I'd go all modern and stop using the browser.
I'm on PC now and as mentioned no problems. 
Maybe it's something in the app. 
Wouldn't surprise me - all the recent problems were user problems...until they weren't!


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jan 2022)

It never offered me an app. Maybe it's an apple thing. If it does I'll be sure to refuse


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Jan 2022)

Nope. Can't be Apple. I'm on Android.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2022)

I have the App on Android here. I downloaded it but mainly use the 'normal' Web browser version.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> The app suddenly appeared after the famous update. I was almost forced into downloading it. A big banner in front of the browser page that just kept appearing, so I gave in and downloaded it. Don't know how many others are using it. It doesn't appear in Playstore, or at least I couldn't find it. Thought I'd go all modern and stop using the browser.
> I'm on PC now and as mentioned no problems.
> Maybe it's something in the app.
> Wouldn't surprise me - all the recent problems were user problems...until they weren't!


@Shaun does CC have an app?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jan 2022)

@Darius_Jedburgh I tried CC on my Samsung phone and on the tablet, none wanted me to download an app.
Could you maybe uninstall the app, access CC just from the browser?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jan 2022)

@Darius_Jedburgh could you also screenshot the app's shortcut, please?
I mean the icon you use to access CC.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Jan 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> @Darius_Jedburgh could you also screenshot the app's shortcut, please?
> I mean the icon you use to access CC.


Not altogether sure what you mean. 
I was given the app after the famous update. It has an icon similar to every other app. I just click on this. 
It's better than the browser; at least it us for me. It is just easier to use.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jan 2022)

Thank you @Darius_Jedburgh: this is the first time I know of an app for CC.
@Shaun could you enlighten us, please?
Can you solve @Darius_Jedburgh's issues with the app?


----------



## Chislenko (24 Jan 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> @Darius_Jedburgh I tried CC on my Samsung phone and on the tablet, none wanted me to download an app.
> Could you maybe uninstall the app, access CC just from the browser?


Pat, when the issues were happening I was getting a "download the app" icon at the bottom left hand side of my screen. It now appears to have disappeared, I think this is perhaps was DJ saw.

Edit. For more information this app icon only appeared when the post reply one disappeared!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Jan 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Thank you @Darius_Jedburgh: this is the first time I know of an app for CC.
> @Shaun could you enlighten us, please?
> Can you solve @Darius_Jedburgh's issues with the app?


The first time I visited the site after this wonderful upgrade, the bulk of the screen was covered by an invitation to download the app. I think it said how much better the app would be!(Sounds like one of Boris's stories). 
I deleted it and used the browser. 
This screen appeared every time I used the browser so to stop being p****d about with geek messages I clicked on the button provided. 
The app downloaded just like every other app does. 
How the app appeared if the geeks have no knowledge of it raises lots of questions - not least about the competence of said geeks.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> How the app appeared if the geeks have no knowledge of it raises lots of questions - not least about the competence of said geeks


Sorry to disappoint you, I'm not an IT geek, neither is any of the mods team - it wasn't required on the job specs 
Only @Shaun, the forum's owner, is an IT tech, he's got the answers, he will fix it.


----------



## PaulSB (25 Jan 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Thank you @Darius_Jedburgh: this is the first time I know of an app for CC.
> @Shaun could you enlighten us, please?
> Can you solve @Darius_Jedburgh's issues with the app?


The app is only a desktop shortcut to the site, not an app in the true sense. Works very well.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jan 2022)

so on my windows pc i can use smileys, , see.
On android no smileys, but




button is there all the time now.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jan 2022)

I can use smileys ok on Android
And I have a reply button too


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I can use smileys ok on Android
> And I have a reply button too


is there a fix i need to do?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Jan 2022)

It's not just pictures. 
Just clicked on the link to Bernal's crash and couldn't get back to the thread.


----------



## Shaun (7 Feb 2022)

The upgrade brings initial support for using CC as a PWA (Progressive Web App) - which, for certain devices and browsers, allows members to use CC in an app-like window using a browser-based framework as the backbone.

If using the PWA isn't working well, you should be able to uninstall it (_see details below_) and continue using CC with your device's web browser.

I borrowed a Samsung S9 with Chrome to test it and it seemed to work okay. With regards to viewing images and visiting external links, I've taken some screenshots below to show what controls should be available - let me know if these are missing for you?

*Installing as an App:*






*Which should put a shortcut on your device desktop:*






*When opening CC using the App icon it should look like this:*






*When viewing an image/attachment there should be some controls in the upper right corner - specifically an 'x' to close the overlay:*






*... and when visiting an external site link, there should be a short banner across the top of the page (appears when you scroll) with an 'x' to close and return to CC:*











*... and to remove the "App" you should be able to tap-and-hold the icon and uninstall it:*


----------

